# Bring back the dot/bump on the number 5 key of the remote



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just noticed that the number 5 key in the number pad of the modern remote no longer has the small dot/bump on it which the earlier peanut remote had, which would tell your finger where it was on the number pad without looking. Funny how such a small thing helped. Wonder why TiVo got rid of it--an impediment to the keys' sleekness?


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Just noticed that the number 5 key in the number pad of the modern remote no longer has the small dot/bump on it which the earlier peanut remote had, which would tell your finger where it was on the number pad without looking. Funny how such a small thing helped. Wonder why TiVo got rid of it--an impediment to the keys' sleekness?


Use a toothpick and white glue to make your own dot. Works great until someone thinks they're doing you a favor by picking off the crud on the 5 key.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

twalsh22 said:


> Use a toothpick and white glue to make your own dot. Works great until someone thinks they're doing you a favor by picking off the crud on the 5 key.


Clever--thanks!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

It's like a keyboard without bumps on fF, J, and 5. I use my old peanut remote with the dot for my TiVoHD and the new slick remote with my Roamio. TiVo needs to migrate two features from the old peanut remote to the new one. The dot on the 5, and the 1-2 switch. I do like the more tactile, responsive feel of button presses on the new remote.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

justen_m said:


> TiVo needs to migrate two features from the old peanut remote to the new one.


Plus add a further row of learning remote customizable keys, such as w-x-y-z keys below the number pad.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Plus add a further row of learning remote customizable keys, such as w-x-y-z keys below the number pad.


I'd prefer the whole number pad moves down and w-x-y-z are directly below a-b-c-d. As long as we're talking the remote... I prefer the larger old remote, about one inch longer than the new one, as it fits my hand better. I also like the wider and larger buttons -- better for my gigantic thumbs. Don't get me started on trying to text or enter numbers on tiny phones!

I also like the way the battery compartment opens on the old ones. Every time I replace the batteries on my new one, I'm afraid I'm going to break something and end up having to use duct tape to hold it together.

[edit] I don't feel guilty introducing thread drift because this is a dream thread. No chance TiVo is reading it, cares about it, or will make any change anybody suggests. I bet my 10-yo nephew would love a remote crammed into a Harry Potter wand. I wouldn't mind one that looked like a lightsaber or Han Solo's blaster.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I'd prefer the whole number pad moves down and w-x-y-z are directly below a-b-c-d.


OK, I can live with that (I was just trying to make it easy for TiVo).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I'd prefer the whole number pad moves down and w-x-y-z are directly below a-b-c-d. As long as we're talking the remote... I prefer the larger old remote, about one inch longer than the new one, as it fits my hand better. I also like the wider and larger buttons -- better for my gigantic thumbs. Don't get me started on trying to text or enter numbers on tiny phones!
> 
> I also like the way the battery compartment opens on the old ones. Every time I replace the batteries on my new one, I'm afraid I'm going to break something and end up having to use duct tape to hold it together.
> 
> [edit] I don't feel guilty introducing thread drift because this is a dream thread. No chance TiVo is reading it, cares about it, or will make any change anybody suggests. I bet my 10-yo nephew would love a remote crammed into a Harry Potter wand. I wouldn't mind one that looked like a lightsaber or Han Solo's blaster.


I have a universal remote that looks like Doctor Who's sonic screwdriver.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I have a universal remote that looks like Doctor Who's sonic screwdriver.


Oooh ooooh oooh!!!!


----------

